# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Tanya to murder Amber

## Treacle

Source: NOTW

Zoe Lucker is being paid Â£100,000 an episode to return and she will kill Amber.

----------


## Bryan

> Source: NOTW
> 
> Zoe Lucker is being paid Â£100,000 an episode to return and she will kill Amber.


has she said she will return???

if so then OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fanastaoic, my number one babe back on the box as the number one bitch, getting rid of that stupid amber once and for all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

Yep it looks like it.

----------


## Bryan

> Yep it looks like it.


brillaint, lets hope she has more than one purpose to be back in the show... let her become chairman instead of gary ryan!

----------


## Treacle

Lucker's making a killing

Actress Zoe Lucker is returning to FW after being offered Â£100,000 an episode.

And that is not the only killing the star will make because her character also gets to murder arch-rival Amber Gates.

----------


## Bryan

> Lucker's making a killing
> 
> Actress Zoe Lucker is returning to FW after being offered Â£100,000 an episode.
> 
> And that is not the only killing the star will make because her character also gets to murder arch-rival Amber Gates.


FABulas!

----------


## Chris_2k11

hmm   :Ponder:  I cant help thinking this is getting a bit over the top...?   :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

> hmm   I cant help thinking this is getting a bit over the top...?


fits in well with the show then!

----------


## Treacle

The show needs Tanya to survive. It's already on the skids! This Extra Time is horrendous!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> fits in well with the show then!


lol yeah!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

They'll never recreate series 1 and 2 with Jason, Kyle, Chardonnay and Tanya. I'll miss Hazel now too. Thank god Jackie Pascoe is still knocking about!!

----------


## Gadders

i am so glad tanya is coming back it. it wasnt the same when she left i wish they didnt kill jason and chardonay off the show wasnt right with out them

----------


## Bryan

i wouldnt mind Gillian Taylforth leaving FW if she were to go back to Eastenders, Kathy Beale back in Eastenders would be fantastic!

----------


## Gadders

she really would cause grief in walford

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i wouldnt mind Gillian Taylforth leaving FW if she were to go back to Eastenders, Kathy Beale back in Eastenders would be fantastic!


I thought there was a rumour a while ago that she might return...?   :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

> I thought there was a rumour a while ago that she might return...?


she said if the time was right...but shes doing series 5 of FW i can see her returning once she leaves FW

----------


## Tamzi

That is Fab. From what I heard Extra Time is rubbish and FW without hAzel and Tanya will be rubbish. So glad she will be back for a bit
xxx

----------


## Gadders

Extra time is crap there is no action where as in the propar show there is quite abit

----------


## Treacle

Series 4 was boring IMHO. Series 3 was much better because they were introducing Conrad and Amber and it appeared to work  :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

im so glad zoe is coming back as fw isnt the same without her

----------


## phils little sister

Great news that Tanya is coming back and double great news that she eill kill Amber  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## eastenders mad

Tanya kills Amber thats great i can't stand Amber she is so annoying

----------


## Treacle

Footballers Wives has suffered greatly and should return to it's roots but it's impossible now because most of the original cast have gone.

----------


## Luna

> Source: NOTW
> 
> Zoe Lucker is being paid Â£100,000 an episode to return and she will kill Amber.



Oh briliant!!!! Sound great!!!!! One question.....think they could offer her another Â£100,000 to kill some of the others off??? Please???

----------


## emma_strange

i liked amber. and i think that is far too much money for one episode

----------


## Bryan

*TANYA WILL NOT BE KILLING OFF AMBER!!!!

Inside soap has confirmed Tanya will return in the later half of series 5, with Amber leaving in the first half of the series and she is not related to her death at all!*

----------


## samantha nixon

but that is the whole reason tanya's coming back

----------


## Gadders

*i thought she was only coming back because of what she was going to do if she dont kill her itn wont be a very exciting return*

----------


## Treacle

That Amber needs murdered, she was good in Series 3 but awful in Series 4. That Extra Time show has been horrifying!

----------


## Luna

> That Amber needs murdered, she was good in Series 3 but awful in Series 4. That Extra Time show has been horrifying!


I haven't even bothered watching it    :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I was never too keen on that Amber in Hollyoaks either!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

I didn't watch Hollyoaks when Laila Rouss was in it...

I am watching Extra Time to keep up but it's going to be confusing for those who haven't seen it.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I would like to see that happen.

----------


## Treacle

If you've missed Extra Time then there really is no point in watching the next series of Footballers Wives because you'll have missed too much. The only way you could do it is by reading the episode updates on the website.

----------


## eastenders mad

it is getting boring now. I never have time to watch it on ITV2 they should have left it on ITV1.
Never mind i am not that bothered.

----------


## Treacle

Well it's only a spinoff show on ITV2 but it does tie in with the actual programme.

----------


## Treacle

Also heard that this might not be true  :Mad:

----------


## squarelady

It's not. The writers have denied it. Tanya comes back in the second half of the new series and Amber leaves in the first half.

----------


## Treacle

Oh, that's a shame  :Mad:

----------


## kirsty_g

will be good to watch

----------


## kirsty_g

when is that going to happen

----------


## Treacle

I don't know when she returns if she does return.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm glad Tanya's returning and especially that is going to kill annoying Amber. FWET is complete rubbish. I think FW needs to have Tanya running the club and get new stars. I have heard that Jodie Albert is joining. I wish they could bring Jason back.

----------


## kirsty_g

great

----------


## shannisrules

cant wait for that storyline sounds good

----------


## kirsty_g

me neither

----------


## kayla05

I dont think Tanya will kill amber, it would be good if she did Lol, but i dont think that will happen. im glad Tanya is returning though!

----------

